# Pen Blank Drilling



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Who drills on the lathe? Who drills on the lathe and uses a full size chuck?

I searched all over the place trying to find a way to drill on the lathe without buying extra accessries, jaws, etc. I do drill on the lathe on occasion but I have to go through a fairly thorough set up to ensure the blank is being held square. I found one idea that I really liked. A little jig that fits any chuck and self centers any blank providing it is square or rectangle shaped. I took one mans idea and improved it greatly, thinking it would be the next great thing in pen turning. I was excited to try this out the other day only to find out that my G3 dosnt open up far enough to fit a pen blank in the jaws once this little jig is attached. Bummer. Anyhow, I thought I would share in case anyone else uses a full size chuck and wanted to make a set of these.

Darn it, pic wont load, give me a sec.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I just use a normal elcheapo heavy 3 jaw chuck on the drive side and a drill chuck in the tailstock.

My procedure is rounding the blank between centers first, then replace the drive center with a 3 jaw chuck and a drill chuck in the tailstock. I drill the hole, cut the now drilled blank while it is still in the 3 jaw chuck with a fine toothed hand saw. Press and glue in the tube, then off to my disk sander with a miter guage to square off the ends to a perfect finish. From there onto the pen mandril.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay, here we go. I made these from 3/16" aluminum angle that had a heavy corner. I milled an 1/8" rabbet in the corner with my router then drilled and installed some rare earth magnets so they would attach to the chuck.

As you can see, with the jaws extended all the way open on my G3, I'm still about a 1/2" from being able to get a normal sized pen blank in there. Oh well, it was a cool thought.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

bass i know im a newbie but i posted a pic a while back in a dicussion similar to this
i have been using my 4 jaw chuck and puting the pen blank in behind the jaws. these rounded parts behind the jaws dont keep it lined up straight so then i line it up on the front with my drill bit and drill it
i have drilled all my square blanks this way


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

For pen blanks I'd rather my drill press anyway. 

Why do you want to drill on the lathe for pen blanks?

What do you think the benefit is?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I was at the Somerset NJ Woodworking show and watched a demo by Barry Gross on turning pens.

He said he switched to drilling on the lathe a few years ago and used a neat jig to hold the square pen blank on the chuck for drilling.

The page on his drilling accessories
http://www.bgartforms.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=39_63

The details on the jaw jig. Expensive.
http://www.bgartforms.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=39_63&product_id=250

Two big jaws with a V in each jaw to hold the blank.

I do not know who makes this, but at this price, worth trying to see if someone else sells this for less money.

I do not turn pens, so do not know why a normal 4 jaw scroll chuck with spigot jaws would not work.

Edit

The demonstrator claimed the benefit of drilling on the lathe was not having any deviation off center due to the drill press table not being exactly 90 deg to the quill in both directions.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

like this


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> bass i know im a newbie but i posted a pic a while back in a dicussion similar to this
> i have been using my 4 jaw chuck and puting the pen blank in behind the jaws. these rounded parts behind the jaws dont keep it lined up straight so then i line it up on the front with my drill bit and drill it
> i have drilled all my square blanks this way


 Thats the way I do it when i drill on the lathe. I was hoping to find a way to simplify the prcoess and gaurantee perfectly centered drilling. I guess a collet chuck will be my next best option.



rrbrown said:


> For pen blanks I'd rather my drill press anyway.
> 
> Why do you want to drill on the lathe for pen blanks?
> 
> What do you think the benefit is?


 I drill 90% of my blanks on my drill press but no matter how much I try, they are never perfectly straight. The hole will be straight but it is always slightly skewed in the blank if that makes sence. Basically, I can go into the blank in the center but the bit never comes out perfectly centered. This isnt a problem with most everything I turn. When I cut my blanks, I start drilling from the cut end so when I assemble the pen, my grain always matches. The benefit would be for segmented turnings where the blank must be drilled perfectly straight and perfectly centered. I can do this, I was just trying to make it a simpler process.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> like this


 I do it like that but I use my pin jaws. The blank must be perfectly square though.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I do it like that but I use my pin jaws. The blank must be perfectly square though.


why? when they have not been square i have just used the 2 jaws to hold it and center it between the other 2 and drill it


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> why? when they have not been square i have just used the 2 jaws to hold it and center it between the other 2 and drill it


 Because your guessing on the distance between the jaws that arnt touching the blank. The slightest variation will show up in a finished segmented turning especially something as small as a pen. This is fine for most pens, like I said, 90% of the ones I make this isnt even a concern but the segmented stuff I'm doing now, perfectly straight and centered drilling is a requirement.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

This pen for example. If the drilling is off even the slightest little bit, the pattern isnt right.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Because your guessing on the distance between the jaws that arnt touching the blank. The slightest variation will show up in a finished segmented turning especially something as small as a pen. This is fine for most pens, like I said, 90% of the ones I make this isnt even a concern but the segmented stuff I'm doing now, perfectly straight and centered drilling is a requirement.


now it make more sense :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I always make sure my blanks are square and use my g3 chuck almost all the time since Robert posted that picture


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> For pen blanks I'd rather my drill press anyway.
> 
> Why do you want to drill on the lathe for pen blanks?
> 
> What do you think the benefit is?


Because pen mandrels are pretty fragile, I use them only for the finishing cut, meaning the whole blank is prepared and turned to almost done before it goes to the mandrel.

Personally, it will take me longer to set up square on the drill press.

My only disadvantage is that I discard a bigger piece of the original blank, but I have more scraps than I could ever use.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> This pen for example. If the drilling is off even the slightest little bit, the pattern isnt right.


 
I use the same chuck that Dave Paine shows but I got it from PSI.

I drill on the lathe just for the fact that you pointed out about alignment and after building any segmented blank the last thing you want is a hole that wanders off center. That jig by far is the best thing since sliced bread when it comes to drilling pen blanks on the lathe. I understand they make a slighly larger one now for bottletop blanks. I highly recomend the chuck. Money well spent.:thumbsup:

By the way we are still waiting for the tutorial on this pen:thumbsup:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I was at the Somerset NJ Woodworking show and watched a demo by Barry Gross on turning pens.
> 
> He said he switched to drilling on the lathe a few years ago and used a neat jig to hold the square pen blank on the chuck for drilling.
> 
> ...


 
Dave I was there Friday. Did you buy anything there????

I wound up buying the new fence for my bandsaw by Carter. Have their older version and this one seems alot better to use. Big improvement. Also bought a skew from CSUSA


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> I use the same chuck that Dave Paine shows but I got it from PSI.
> 
> I drill on the lathe just for the fact that you pointed out about alignment and after building any segmented blank the last thing you want is a hole that wanders off center. That jig by far is the best thing since sliced bread when it comes to drilling pen blanks on the lathe. I understand they make a slighly larger one now for bottletop blanks. I highly recomend the chuck. Money well spent.:thumbsup:
> 
> By the way we are still waiting for the tutorial on this pen:thumbsup:


 I saw the jaws for the PSI chuck, didnt know they sell a seperate pen drilling chuck. I'll have to check it out.

I was gonna start on the tutorial but the guy I'm making it for wants it to be made from his wood so I'm waiting for that to get here. I havnt forgot!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Dave I was there Friday. Did you buy anything there????
> 
> I wound up buying the new fence for my bandsaw by Carter. Have their older version and this one seems alot better to use. Big improvement. Also bought a skew from CSUSA


I bought some blocks of walnut. Nice figure.

Also an aerosol of the CA activator from CSUSA. The pen turning demonstrator convinced me that the normal pump style can pull in moisture and lead to white spots on the CA.

Dropped off my Ridge Carbide full kerf blade for sharpening.

Also bought an Incra protractor and burnishing wires.

I was going to get a buffing wheel set, but forgot to pick this up.

My friend purchased some of the Smokey Mountain tools.

I could have purchased a lot more wood. I had to hold back.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I saw the jaws for the PSI chuck, didnt know they sell a seperate pen drilling chuck. I'll have to check it out.


This is the link for the jaws to fit the PSI chuck and separate chuck to hold the pen blanks.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-blank-drilling-chucks.html


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Also an aerosol of the CA activator from CSUSA. The pen turning demonstrator convinced me that the normal pump style can pull in moisture and lead to white spots on the CA.


 I only use aerosol for that reason. It costs more but why take a chance of ruining a finish?


Dave Paine said:


> This is the link for the jaws to fit the PSI chuck and separate chuck to hold the pen blanks.
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-blank-drilling-chucks.html


 Thanks, I checked that out. I was gonna buy a collet chuck soon, I may have to put this in line first if I'm going to continue this segmented stuff.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay here's what I do. I have a drill chuck installed in the head stock and a live center in the tail. I use an awl to make a dimple exactly where I want the bit to enter and exactly where I want to exit the blank. Then I adjust the tail to the point it will retract far enough to get the blank in. Hold the blank with pliers place one of the dimples on the live center and crank the tail until just before it touches the bit. Finish by pulling it onto the bit. 

This way I get the hole exactly where I want and it doesnt matter if the blank is square or even straight. Same method i use for antler since it is never straight.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> Okay, here we go. I made these from 3/16" aluminum angle that had a heavy corner. I milled an 1/8" rabbet in the corner with my router then drilled and installed some rare earth magnets so they would attach to the chuck.
> 
> As you can see, with the jaws extended all the way open on my G3, I'm still about a 1/2" from being able to get a normal sized pen blank in there. Oh well, it was a cool thought.


I like your idea! How did you route the alunimum, did you do it on your router table against the fence? Did you run at a reduced speed?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

PSDkevin said:


> Okay here's what I do. I have a drill chuck installed in the head stock and a live center in the tail. I use an awl to make a dimple exactly where I want the bit to enter and exactly where I want to exit the blank. Then I adjust the tail to the point it will retract far enough to get the blank in. Hold the blank with pliers place one of the dimples on the live center and crank the tail until just before it touches the bit. Finish by pulling it onto the bit.
> 
> This way I get the hole exactly where I want and it doesnt matter if the blank is square or even straight. Same method i use for antler since it is never straight.


 Thats exactly how I drill antler. I watched a video somwhere. I havnt tried a normal like that yet. I'll have to give it a go.



Bob Willing said:


> I like your idea! How did you route the alunimum, did you do it on your router table against the fence? Did you run at a reduced speed?


 Yeah I routed it on the table just like a piece of wood. Router at full speed just had to feed it slow. It cut it really well.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I guess I should have mentioned, the purpose of this post initially was just to show off the cool little jaws I made and to see if anyone wanted them because I cant use them. I dont plan to buy a full size chuck anytime soon and when/if I do, I can always make another set. You need a full size chuck for these to work though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just noticed this on the Packard Woodworking site.

If you have one of the NOVA G3 or midi chucks Sorby now make jaws to hold pen blanks for drilling, $51.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=118734&Category_Code=


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Okay, here we go. I made these from 3/16" aluminum angle that had a heavy corner. I milled an 1/8" rabbet in the corner with my router then drilled and installed some rare earth magnets so they would attach to the chuck.
> 
> As you can see, with the jaws extended all the way open on my G3, I'm still about a 1/2" from being able to get a normal sized pen blank in there. Oh well, it was a cool thought.


Now I k ow why you wanted to machine the aluminium. Nice work


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> I just noticed this on the Packard Woodworking site.
> 
> If you have one of the NOVA G3 or midi chucks Sorby now make jaws to hold pen blanks for drilling, $51.
> 
> http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=118734&Category_Code=


 Sweet!! Those may be just the ticket allthough, I am 1/2" short of getting a blank in there currently. If I remove the little jaws I made, I make up that 1/2". I'm thinking these Sorby jaws will be useless for any blank larger than 3/4" at least on the G3. ill have to look around a little more before ordering them. Thanks~!


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Sweet!! Those may be just the ticket allthough, I am 1/2" short of getting a blank in there currently. If I remove the little jaws I made, I make up that 1/2". I'm thinking these Sorby jaws will be useless for any blank larger than 3/4" at least on the G3. ill have to look around a little more before ordering them. Thanks~!


 

I am telling you the PSI chuck is dead on. I never trust those chucks where you change the jaws. For the extra money to me it is well worth it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> I am telling you the PSI chuck is dead on. I never trust those chucks where you change the jaws. For the extra money to me it is well worth it.


 Yeah I was just thinking, if I'm going to spend 50 bucks, I might as well spend the extra and get the dedicated drilling chuck. I allready hate changing jaws as it is.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Yeah I was just thinking, if I'm going to spend 50 bucks, I might as well spend the extra and get the dedicated drilling chuck. I allready hate changing jaws as it is.


I'll try and take some video some time of how I do my blanks and why. I have a chuck with a 2 MT and use that on the power end of the lathe.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

